# Jig/Scroll saw



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to get a barrel handle jig saw. What will give me the most bang for thge buck. I have looked at the Bosch 1591EVSK, the Mikata AVT 4351 FCT. Any others I should consider? 

TIA.
Regards,
George Cole
aka George II


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The bosch is a wonderful tool. I have that one and what a difference it made from what I had before. I just recently read a review of these.... they were testing the D handle versions of all. The Bosch 1590EVSK one best overall and graded A due to superior design, blade changing ease etc. but it is pricey. The Milwaukee 6268-21 was their second favorite after the Bosch and graded A- .. but it is larger and blade change isn't as good as Bosch, has a nice LED. The Hitachi CJ110MV( they don't make a d-handle) but it is 60.00 less that others and cuts well and handles well graded A- as well. They tested the Makita 4340FCT and gave it a B+ The Hilti WSJ 850-ET at 240.00 was the readers poll pick,, ( that suprised me) ..smoothest runner in the test ..it ejects blades but installation of new blade isn't as easy as others. large size and poor blade visibility are disadvantages... good dust collection with shop vac. 

Hope this helps!
Corey


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

challagan said:


> The bosch is a wonderful tool. I have that one and what a difference it made from what I had before. I just recently read a review of these.... they were testing the D handle versions of all. The Bosch 1590EVSK one best overall and graded A due to superior design, blade changing ease etc. but it is pricey. The Milwaukee 6268-21 was their second favorite after the Bosch and graded A- .. but it is larger and blade change isn't as good as Bosch, has a nice LED. The Hitachi CJ110MV( they don't make a d-handle) but it is 60.00 less that others and cuts well and handles well graded A- as well. They tested the Makita 4340FCT and gave it a B+ The Hilti WSJ 850-ET at 240.00 was the readers poll pick,, ( that suprised me) ..smoothest runner in the test ..it ejects blades but installation of new blade isn't as easy as others. large size and poor blade visibility are disadvantages... good dust collection with shop vac.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Corey


Thanks Corey,

My mind was set on the Bosch 1591 EVSK. I have been to e-bay looking for one. The barrel grips are few and far between. I am of the opinion that these offer more control due the the lower C/G. Thanks again.
Best Regards,

George II
AKA George Cole


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

George II said:


> What will give me the most bang for thge buck.


Its not a barrel handle but,, a free router is a lot of bang.

http://www.internationaltool.com/woodworking/tools/boswwck2.html


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awsome deal Rusty!

I bought the bosch for work, with the top handle, and the company paid a lot more than that! It is a great saw. I've got the grizzly knock-off, not a bad saw at all. You need a special screwdriver to change the blade, but honestly I think I prefer it to the built in plastic clamp wrench on the bosch. (especially when the tool is being used by folks who 'know' how to use it without reading the instructions.....)

I've never had any trouble with top handle saws and accuracy, the tools are plenty heavy in all the right places. I guess it is what fits your hand best.

Whatever saw you get, get the bosch progressor blades. It is amazing how well they make a cheap jigsaw cut.

enjoy your new tool, whichever you decide


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great deal Rusty and I agree with Doug, go with the Bosch progressor blades as they are great, I use them in my craftsman as well.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing deal Rusty, I've had a similar looking Bosch jig saw for 22 years and it does a great job, a long blade thin screwdriver as all that's needed to quickly change blades.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's the old way Harry, now you simply push it in and it locks it in. Slide a lever and it shoots the blade out slicker than snot  It also has a button to push and it brings in guides from the side to help steady the blade like a band saw bearing. The fact that you have had it for 22 years says a hell of a lot about the quality of their jig saws! I probably bought no less than half a dozen cheapies over the last 25 years before I bought my Bosch... should of done it a long time ago obviously but those were the real lean years 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope that you're not trying to tempt me to swap it for the latest version Corey, (only joking) now that I bought a narrow bandsaw blade today I may not use the jig saw a great deal from now on.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi George -
Let me throw a couple of features out here that you may want to hunt for (or they may be of little interest to you). Many years ago, I was out of town and needed to do a quick cutting project at my daughter's house, but didn't have many of my tools with me. I bought a Black & Decker Model 7571 Jig Saw and it worked fine for that job. I usually won't buy low-end tools, but just wanted to get that one job done. The saw was really inexpensive but this thing has been a real workhorse. I don't know if they are still available, but if this one ever dies, I'll try to find another just like it.

The MAIN thing I like is that the blade shaft can be rotated and locked to cut forward, backwards or 90 degrees left or right. I didn't think that was a big deal, but it allows many cuts that could not otherwise be made and often allows you to get MORE BASE PLATE flat on the work.

Next, that shaft can also be unlocked to swivel freely and the blade can be installed just behind center see photo). This allows you to "steer" the cut and the blade follows. Really handy!

Blade changes are quick and easy... one hardened slotted screw. Base plate tilt is also easy... another slotted screw.

Here's what I DON'T like: The base plate is stamped sheet steel and (after years of use) it finally broke at a bend line. I have soft-soldered it; if it breaks again, I may silver braze it. I love this old saw. Also bad, the base plate leaves black marks on your work...nuisance to clean or sand this off.

I don't know if any high-end saws have these features, but they are well worth looking for!!!
Good luck on your search for the "right" saw.

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Roefa said:


> Also bad, the base plate leaves black marks on your work...nuisance to clean or sand this off.


Have you tried covering the base plate with a piece of heavy duty packing tape?

Just a thought


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea, Doug ! 
On fussy projects I have used waxed paper under it,
but the slick tape sounds like a better "fix."
Thanks...I'll give it a try.

Roger

Jer 29:11


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Roefa said:


> Hi George -
> Let me throw a couple of features out here that you may want to hunt for (or they may be of little interest to you). Many years ago, I was out of town and needed to do a quick cutting project at my daughter's house, but didn't have many of my tools with me. I bought a Black & Decker Model 7571 Jig Saw and it worked fine for that job. I usually won't buy low-end tools, but just wanted to get that one job done. The saw was really inexpensive but this thing has been a real workhorse. I don't know if they are still available, but if this one ever dies, I'll try to find another just like it.
> 
> The MAIN thing I like is that the blade shaft can be rotated and locked to cut forward, backwards or 90 degrees left or right. I didn't think that was a big deal, but it allows many cuts that could not otherwise be made and often allows you to get MORE BASE PLATE flat on the work.
> ...


Roger,
Thank you for the great explaination. The jig Saw I own at the present is a Craftsman Model 315.17280 Auto Scroll Saw It is a little over 30 years old. It works ok but it is to top heavy. The blade turs 180 or free turn. 

Roger you might ant to take a piece of mylar and attach it to the shoe. I had to do that to mine to eliminate the black marks.

Thanks again,
Best Regards,
George Cole
AKA George II


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

RustyW said:


> Its not a barrel handle but,, a free router is a lot of bang.
> 
> http://www.internationaltool.com/woodworking/tools/boswwck2.html



Thanks Rusty


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks to all that responded. 
George II


----------

